# Πώς να μιλάτε άνετα χωρίς να λέτε τίποτα!



## Elsa (Sep 11, 2008)

Με αφορμή το ποστ του κόμη για την εμπνευσμένη φράση του πρωθυπουργού, (ξανα)θυμήθηκα ένα άρθρο που είχε δημοσιευτεί στα ΝΕΑ προ ...αμνημονεύτων ετών. 
Το έψαχνα ματαίως εδώ και πολύ καιρό, τελικά το είχε κρατήσει μια συνάδελφος σε μια ταλαιπωρημένη φωτοτυπία. 
Αντιγράφω λοιπόν, από την εφημερίδα τα ΝΕΑ της Τρίτης 5 Μαρτίου 1991 (τώρα που ξαναδιάβασα το άρθρο, μάλλον είναι παρμένο από κάποια ξενόγλωσση εφημερίδα και ίσως δεν είναι καλομεταφρασμένο ή απλώς δεν είναι πολύ καλογραμμένο. Πάντως παίρνετε μια ιδέα για την χρήση του πίνακα που ευτυχώς βρήκα έτοιμο στο διαδίκτυο γιατί ομολογώ οτι βαριόμουνα να πληκτρολογώ…)

_*«Λόγος άλογος, αλλά…βαθύς»*
Πώς να μιλάτε άνετα χωρίς να λέτε τίποτα
Βαρσοβία, 8 Απριλίου 1987
Οι δέκα φράσεις που δημοσιεύονται στον πίνακα ήταν η χθεσινή προσφορά της επιθεώρησης «Πολιτίκα» στους αναγνώστες της που θέλουν να εξοικειωθούν με τα μυστικά της λεγόμενης ξύλινης γλώσσας.
Πρόκειται για ένα είδος «εγχειριδίου» για ρήτορες ή γενικά πολιτικούς συζητητές, που με την εναλλαγή μερικών λέξεων δημιουργεί άπειρες δυνατότητες ομιλίας.
«Αρχίζετε από οποιοδήποτε σημείο της πρώτης στήλης και συνεχίζετε προχωρώντας σε οποιαδήποτε φράση της δεύτερης, έπειτα της τρίτης και τέλος της τέταρτης. Θα έχετε έτσι μυριάδες συνδυασμούς» γράφει η εφημερίδα, «που θα σας επιτρέψουν να μιλάτε μέχρι και σαράντα ώρες χωρίς διακοπή».
Ο ανώνυμος συντάκτης του πίνακα που, με τον τρόπο αυτό, αποκαλύπτει πολλά για τον τρόπο ομιλίας, ιδιαίτερα των κομματικών παραγόντων, επιμένει ότι η «ξύλινη γλώσσα» έχει δύο χαρίσματα: αφενός επιτρέπει στον ομιλητή να μιλήσει χωρίς την παραμικρή προετοιμασία, αρκεί να ξέρει καμιά σαρανταριά κλισέ, και αφετέρου δεν επιτρέπει αντιρρήσεις, αφού κανείς δεν καταλαβαίνει τι λέει ή τι σκέφτεται ο ομιλών.
Με την επανάληψη και την εξάσκηση, τα κομμάτια της ξύλινης γλώσσας συνταιριάζονται ευκολότατα μεταξύ τους και ο ρήτορας μπορεί να είναι σωστό πολυβόλο.
Υπάρχει μόνο ένας τρόπος να απορρυθμίσετε έναν χρήστη της ξύλινης γλώσσας. Να τον διακόψετε λέγοντας: «Πώς το είπατε αυτό; Παρακαλώ, το επαναλαμβάνετε;»
Στην περίπτωση αυτή είναι πολύ πιθανό ο ομιλητής να έχει ξεχάσει τον συνδυασμό που μόλις έφτιαξε και να τα χάσει για λίγο. Πολύ γρήγορα όμως θα σας απαντήσει με νέο συνδυασμό._

Και ο πίνακας:




Φοβάμαι οτι στην περίπτωση του πρωθυπουργού, μάλλον δεν έγιναν κατανοητές οι οδηγίες χρήσης...


----------



## curry (Sep 11, 2008)

Υπέροχο!!!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 11, 2008)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ιδέα είχε πρωτοεμφανιστεί πριν από δεκαετίες σε κείνο το υπέροχο το MAD magazine.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 11, 2008)

Κορυφαίο και απόλυτα αληθινό. Είναι άραγε τυχαίο ότι έτσι μάθαιναν (και ίσως ακόμα μαθαίνουν) τα παιδιά να γράφουν εκθέσεις; Μπούρδες και φωσκολικές μεγαλοστομίες που τα λένε όλα και δεν λένε τίποτα. Μου θυμίζει τον Ηγεμόνα του Μακιαβέλλι όπου νομίζω κάπου δίνει τη συμβουλή "Να είσαι όσο πιο ακατανόητος μπορείς. Όσο πιο ακατανόητος είσαι, τόσο πιο πολύ θα σε σέβονται."


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ιδέα είχε πρωτοεμφανιστεί πριν από δεκαετίες σε κείνο το υπέροχο το MAD magazine.



Πραγματικά υπέροχο! Βγαίνει ακόμα;

Δεν ξέρω για το MAD, αλλά κάποιος μου είπε οτι ο Νίκος Δήμου προ ετών είχε φτιάξει πρόγραμμα που με κάποιον αλγόριθμο μπορούσε να κατασκευάσει ακατανόητα κείμενα αλά Βέλτσος! Ξέρει κανείς κάτι;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 12, 2008)

Elsa said:


> Πραγματικά υπέροχο! Βγαίνει ακόμα;


Φυσικά! http://www.dccomics.com/mad/


----------



## Elsa (Sep 12, 2008)

Η καλύτερη παρέα!


----------

